# Clonezilla



## balanga (Mar 8, 2021)

Apologies for posting a Linux question but I'm hoping someone maybe able to help....

I'm trying to install Clonezilla on a hard disk partition (da0p13) following instructions here.

This is da0p13 according to `gpart show da0`

```
271616000   10485760   13  ms-basic-data  (5.0G)
```

It is formatted using newfs_msdos and a clonezilla zip file has been extracted there.

I have the following GRUB menuentry for Clonezilla:-

```
menuentry "Clonezilla" {
set root=(hd0,13)
linux /live/vmlinuz boot=live union=overlay username=user config components quiet noswap nolocales edd=on nomodeset ocs_live_run=\"ocs-live-general\" ocs_live_extra_param=\"\" keyboard-layouts= ocs_live_batch=\"no\" locales= vga=788 ip=frommedia nosplash live-media-path=/live bootfrom=/dev/sda13 toram=live,syslinux,EFI
initrd /live/initrd.img
}
```

This has been slightly adapted from section 5 in the guide mentioned.

The program begin to boot but stops. Not boot log is produced.

Any suggestions as to how to debug this?


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 9, 2021)

Download the Clonezilla sources & build with debug enabled: 
	
	



```
\nohup nice -n 10 idprio 19 make MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/var/obj MAKE_CONF=/dev/null TMPDIR=/tmp -C ~balanga/proj/clonezilla/src -j $(( `sysctl -n hw.ncpu` + 1 )) -DDEBUG &
```
Then add `verbose=all` to the options in that GRUB menuentry to start Clonezilla.


----------



## balanga (Mar 9, 2021)

I decided to take out the 'quiet' parameter and that displayed a lot more. Booting seemed to go fine at first but stopped with:-


> Begin: Running /scripts/live-premount ... done.





> [     10.098674] random: crng init done





> *BOOT FAILED!*


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2021)

balanga said:


> Apologies for posting a Linux question


Yeah, sorry, you know the rules. This isn't even about interoperability, in which case it could be allowed, but strictly a Linux question. 

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

